# Oral Steriods for IBS?



## Leon (Sep 3, 2011)

I read that they would work


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No they are not typically used at all with IBS. You can find some IBD sufferers on them though.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

And even for the Inflammatory Bowel Diseases they are usually used short term for severe flares and whenever possible they wean people off of them and use other medications to control the disease.Oral steroids have serious side effects so they usually try to have you on them for the shortest amount of time possible. Some people may need them continually for control of some severe diseases, but they really try to use them as short term medications whenever possible.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought that they might work for me but i was put on a short course for an inflammatory condition unrelated to my ibs d and they did nothing for me at all.


----------

